# Knives for the wives.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I always carry a knife--actually "knives" would be the better 'noun' in the sentence. I have certain knives for certain chores, and yes, I will carry a mundane knife for opening packages. But what about our wives?

One of my wives favorite pastimes is working in the yard. I have asthma and allergies, I'd rather just pave over the entire property. But she loves it, and most times I have to call her in because the afternoon sun is fading.

Now, she used to carry any handy folder laying in the shelf. But after talking to Joyce, my knife saleslady, I decided to get her this folder. It has many features.

The blade has two bevels most of know about, the 'cutting' edge and the 'ripping' edge, often need for coarse hemp ties. But my wife often has to cut the thinner strings from packages and all she has to do is take that the folded knife, and slide the string through the notch on the handle. The knife blade, when folded, is in that notch, and she won't cut herself with wet, soil encrusted hands.

If you go to real professionals for cutting tools, talk to Joyce. If you're married, get a work folder for the Missus. She might find it odd at first, but my wife has never given any working knife back unused.

https://www.nicnac.net/contents/en-us/p12497.html


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I called Joyce several times and even left a message. I never got a return call.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KUSA said:


> I called Joyce several times and even left a message. I never got a return call.


Her husband is very sick, and as a result, her health has slipped. Just leave your name and number, drop my name if you'd like. She'll get to you, she's just in over her head.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I sent her an email. Waiting on a reply.

Update
I just got a reply and she found one of the knives. I purchased it and am waiting on her to find the other one.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KUSA, I knew she'd come through, she really is a thorough and honest vender. 

Enjoy the knives, I have one or four on order, myself.


----------

